# Correct lighting height?



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi Guys

Was just wondering what the correct lighting height is for halides? Ive used them at various heights. Im just about to set up a new one inside (2x150w) and thought id post to get a broader range of preferences.

What do you guys have yours at and what is optimum?

Cheers


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I keep mine about 12" above the surface of the water. Any lower and I start to get heat issues with the water.


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

The normal minimum recommendation from manufacturers seems to be around 30cm / 12".


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

What fixture are you using? I'm looking for a dual MH-fixture.


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

I was using an Aquamedic Aquastarlight future 2x150W, now i use Aquastarlight 4x54W T5.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

NE said:


> I was using an Aquamedic Aquastarlight future 2x150W, now i use Aquastarlight 4x54W T5.


Ah, great. What are your observations having used both?


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

This is what i think is the main difference;
1. The shimmering effect on MH is very nice.
2. The coloring of plants and fish does not seem to be that good with MH (color rendering), i have tried a couple of bulbs, but it was a great difference when i got the T5's

Another difference i have observed and believed in for some time now, you dont need that much light, i had 1W/L but it works even better with a bit less light.


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks for the replies guys.

30cm seems to be the average from what ive read on other sites aswell. In regard to halides. Ive always thought that while not looking as great they always bought out better color in plants. When ive placed fluros(t8) over a tank that is lit by halides the colors are amazing, just you can see the color while the halide is on.

2cents

Cheers

Brad


----------

